# openvas or Greenbone Vulnerability Management



## rootbert (Jul 23, 2020)

I just installed openvas9 and it seems it has some issues ... scans do not work and immediately report that they have finished, also repeating messages "parse_otp_time: Failed to make time" where google-foo led me to a hint that openvas9 is end of life since September 2018. Has anyone managed to get the new stuff "Greenbone Vulnerability Management" version 11 to run under FreeBSD? Or has anyone tried?


----------

